# Unblock Wireless Printer AVG Firewall



## billywilly92 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have the newest AVG internet security software and the AVG firewall is blocking my HP 8500 A909 Wireless Printer. The printer will work with windows firewall on but not when AVG is on. I was able to get my printer to work before on comcast by allowing a certain port but now that we moved to at&t I can't get it to work. I need to know what to do on AVG so my printer works. 

If someone knows how to fix this I can pm them the windows firewall log when the printer is printing and avg is off.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 7, 2010)

All you should have to do is go into the allowed programs and give the printer access to your network.

http://www.avg.com/ww-en/faq.num-3567.pnuid-1285112017#num-3567

The newest version is actually 2011, didn't know if you knew that or not.


----------



## billywilly92 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh then I don't have the 2011 version I have the one before it. Anyhow I can't find the printer to allow it. I looked in program files but all I can find is the HP update, digital imaging monitor, and stuff like that. Where should I look to find the printer and does it matter if I have the firewall on or off when I do this?


----------

